# Favorite Ice Lure



## drjongy

What is everyone's favorite ice lure?

I use the Genz Worm almost all the time, followed by a Buckeye Rattlin' Spoon.

I've read a lot about the Salmo Chubby Darter, and I've tried them, but without much success so far.

I can't wait to get on the hard water. A little ice fishing/pheasant hunting combo would be great!!


----------



## njsimonson

Two words:

Buckshot Rattle Spoon.


----------



## Madison

Demons and rat finkies


----------



## waterwolf

I like the Jiggin' rap for early ice, and the angel eye for later in the year.

Tip both with a minnow head and get busy.


----------



## Jiffy

Genz worm...without a doubt!!!

:lol: "Lead flinger extraordinaire"


----------



## fishless

Glow whistler jigs when the bite is on, a hook and split shot to drown a minnow when it aint :beer:


----------



## dpx814

On my two favorite places to fish:

Genz worm on DL for perch
Northland Tackle Airplane Jig on Lake of the Woods for walleye

Of course the Buckshot Rattle Spoon is always at the ready wherever I am to lure them in.

If anyone has a chance to watch a litte something funny, check this out:

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail44.html

I've tried this one more than a few times, never seems to work.....


----------



## Eric Evenson

fat boy w/o a doubt.. then the genz worm..


----------



## dblkluk

Nils Jiggin shad
Genz worm
Buckshot rattle spoon


----------



## csp88

njsimonson said:


> Two words:
> 
> Buckshot Rattle Spoon.


Ummmmm......that's 3 words :wink: (just kidding with you)

I really like the tried and true Kastmasters, my new favorite has to be the Salmo Chubby Darter.

Chad


----------



## njsimonson

Well Chad, it's like I say, "there are three kinds of people in this world; those who can count, and those who can't." :lol:

Jiffy....Quiet you! :wink:


----------



## smalls

angel eyes
demons (red glow)
genz worms


----------



## BrdHunter

Genz worm for pan fish
forage minnow and buckshot for eyes


----------



## jb7mmstw

pan fish - Swedish pimple w/hali chain droper and the single hook from the swedish pimple.

Walleye - buckshot rattle jig

Northern - treble on a tip up with live bait


----------



## Scott Schuchard

what do ya'll think about using the MIMIC MINNOW and the berkley blade dancer for ice fishing.


----------



## duckslayer

Gold/Rainbow or Gold/Firetiger Kastmaster for eyes
Chubby Darter for big eyes
Hali or Hali w/ Rat Finky Dropper for perch

Early ice eyes have been hit and miss, quite a bit of ice on the bays of DL 7-10" where i've been.


----------



## Dick Monson

ds, that is a lot of ice. Should have gone deeper last night! After reading this list of lures I'm going to have to get rid of one dog.


----------



## duckslayer

Dick, most of the areas i have fished have been frozen for about 3 weeks. I really hate walking out, hopefully it will get driveable real soon.


----------



## Techhead

Chubby darter for eyes, followed by northland buckshot

Genz worm and ratso for panfish, also don't be afraid to try the micro plastic tails on small jigs for any fish, my biggest walleye, 31" Devils Lake, came on a 1/32 jig and a micro quiver plastic no bait


----------



## Remington06

I'd have to say:

Hotheads
Foraged Minnows
glow 1/16 ounce jig head tipped with a crappie minnow


----------



## sdbaydogs

Fiska jigs for Gills, the smaller the better. Genz worms when they are hitting hard. You get back down to them quicker. Salmo Chubbie darters for snakes.


----------



## fargojohnson

can not go wrong with a plain hook and a bobber. any color hook is fine. :stirpot:


----------

